# Lindsay Lohan aus Haft entlassen - jetzt Entzug



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan aus Haft entlassen - jetzt Entzug*​ 
Das ging schnell. Von ihren ursprünglich 90 Tagen im Gefängnis saß Lindsay Lohan gerade mal 13 ab. Das bestätigte jetzt Gerichtssprecher Steve Whitmore. Doch die Freiheit genießen kann die 24-Jährige nicht. Sie wurde direkt nach ihrer Entlassung gegen 1:35 Uhr Ortszeit (Los Angeles) in eine Entzugsklinik gebracht. Das hatte sie sich anders gewünscht .
Auf richterliche Anordnung verbringt sie jetzt drei Monate in der Entzugsabteilung des UCLA Medical Center. Der Plan in die „Morningside Recovery” Klinik in Newport Beach einzuchecken wurde in letzter Minute geändert. Mitarbeiter der UCLA holten sie vor den Türen des Lynwood Gefängnisses ab, um sicher zu gehen, dass LiLo auch wirklich ihren Entzug beginnt. Jetzt wird sie angeblich wegen ihrer “Bipolaren Störung” und einer möglichen Abhängigkeit von “Crystal Meth” behandelt! Bisher war stets von Kokain die Rede. Crystal Meth ist ein synthetisches Amphetamin, das Müdigkeit, Hungergefühl und Schmerz unterdrücken soll - mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen.
Nach zahlreichen Spekulationen, in welche Einrichtung sich das Hollywood-Sorgenkind begeben wird, ist nun klar, dass keine Extrawurst für die Schauspielerin gebraten wird. Eine Wahl, die wohl eher Lindsays psychologischem Gutachten entsprechen dürfte. Einzelheiten zum Alltag der 24-Jährigen dürften in Kürze folgen.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2010)

Die Zeiten ohne Schminke, Föhn und stylishen Designerklamotten sind nun vorbei: *Knast-Schwester Lindsay Lohan (24) wurde in der vergangenen Nacht um circa 1.35 Uhr aus dem Gefängnis von Lynwood entlassen* – und das nach nur 13 Tagen!

Doch noch darf sich die 24-Jährige nicht in absoluter Freiheit bewegen, denn gleich im Anschluss an ihren Knastaufenthalt soll sie laut dem Internetdienst _TMZ.com_ in die Uniklinik von Los Angeles (UCLA) gebracht worden sein. *In den kommenden Wochen wird Lohan sich dort einem Entzugsprogramm unterziehen, um endlich von den Drogen und dem Alkohol loszukommen.* 

Aber sollte Lindsay Lohan denn nicht eigentlich wegen Verletzung von Bewährungsauflagen 90 Tage hinter Gittern verbringen? Im Gerichtsaal vor zwei Wochen hatte sie deswegen noch bitterlich geweint, nun wurde sie angeblich wegen guter Führung vorzeitig entlassen. Wenn das mal kein Promibonus ist...

*Update :
Per Gerichtsbeschluss wurde Lindsay*
ohne Umweg in die Uniklinik von Los Angeles (UCLA Medical Center) gebracht, einem Zentrum zur Behandlung von Suchtkrankheiten. Dort muss sich die Schauspielerin die kommenden drei Monate einer Alkohol- und Drogentherapie unterziehen. *Polizeisprecher Steve Whitmore: „Sie steht jetzt unter der ständigen Aufsicht der Bewährungsbehörden von Los Angeles. Ihre Haft ist damit beendet.“ *
Lohan wurde wegen Verstoßes gegen Bewährungsauflagen zu ursprünglich 90 Tagen Haft und drei Monaten Aufenthalt in einer Entzugsklinik verurteilt, weil sie ganze sieben Sitzungen einer Suchttherapie verpasst hatte. Wegen der Überbelegung der kalifornischen Gefängnisse verkürzte der Sheriff von Los Angeles jedoch die Strafe. 
Ursprünglich sollte Lindsay Lohan in eine Entzugsklinik („Morningside Recovery“) in Orange County, Kalifornien überführt werden. Doch Richterin Marsha Revel entschied sich am Wochenende um. „Es gab Bedenken, dass die Morningside Recovery-Klinik nicht sicher genug wäre“, erklärte Sprecherin Jane Robison der US-Zeitschrift „People“. 
*Richterin Marsha Revel habe die Sorge geäußert, dass die Schauspielerin in Orange County zu leicht an Drogen herangekommen wäre. *
Ein Jahr lang – bis August 2011 – sollen nun Drogentests zeigen, ob Lindsay Lohan clean bleibt. So lange dauert ihre Bewährungszeit. Lediglich einige verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente darf sie einnehmen.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (2 Aug. 2010)

jetze wird alles gut


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2010)

das ging ja schnell


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (2 Aug. 2010)

*hat sich ja gar nicht gelohnt* ​


----------



## MarkyMark (2 Aug. 2010)

RuhrpottNobby schrieb:


> *hat sich ja gar nicht gelohnt* ​



Eben...für die paar Tage lassen sich manche Häftlinge nicht mal eine Zelle zuweisen, sondern verbüßen das im Stehen auf der Treppe.

Ich lehne mich mal ein ganz klein wenig aus dem Fenster und gebe die Prognose ab, dass die zu xmas wieder auf Drogen ist und dem nächsten Verfahren entgegen schwebt.. gelernt hat die sicher aus den paar Tagen nichts.


----------



## JayP (2 Aug. 2010)

Na aus dieser langen Knastzeit hat die gute Lindsay bestimmt was gelernt:rolleyes

Und jetzt kommt auch noch so ein ultraharter Promi Rehab Aufenthalt.

Befürchte dass beides überhaupt keinen Effekt bei Ihr hat und Sie sich weiter zu Grunde richten wird


----------

